# Does my pleco have ick?



## swimmy (Jun 13, 2009)

I recently received two albino longfin bristlenose plecos through the mail, and I have since noticed what looks like ick on the two platies that live in the tank with them. I started treating for it with Ick Away (half dose for 3 days, per the instructions) and raised the temperature to 82F and added aquarium salt gradually to the tank (all this over the course of 5 days). I've been worried that the plecos might have it as well, but it's hard to tell, as they are very white, and so are the visible signs of ick. Today, I saw something that I think might be ick on one of the plecos' fin, and I would like to know whether it is. I have attached a picture.

This tank:
9 gallons, fully cycled for several months now
ph: 6.5, nitrites: 0, nitrates: just over 0
temp: 82 (usually 76)

Occupants:
2 male platies
2 albino longfin bristlenose plecos (young, roughly 2")
live plants

I know what you are thinking, and I am not planning on keeping both plecos in this small tank. One is for my mother's 42 gal (but I don't want to put it in her tank until I am sure it is not sick), and I am hoping to be able to afford an upgrade for mine by the time the pleco grows up (I'm also hoping that he lives long enough for that to happen).

I always keep up my tank with frequent small water changes, and I haven't had any problems with no2/no3 levels since I have had fish present, so I can only guess that the ick is due to adding fish without quarantining first (bad, I know, but no tank to do it in). The platies may have been stressed from an unusually aggressive dwarf gourami who lived with them previously but had to find another home because of his bad behavior.

I am worried about treating the ick because I know how sensitive the plecos are. If anyone has any experience with ick and plecos, please give me your advice. Or, if the photo looks like something other than ick, please tell me.
There is so much conflicting information online that I am not sure what is the best course of action.

Thank you in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## swimmy (Jun 13, 2009)

*Additionally...*

I have read and appreciate the articles posted on various methods of treating ick, but I want to be sure that I am using the right one for my particular situation and that my problem is actually ick and not something else.
Thanks again.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i do believe that your fish have ick...it is possible that it came in with the plecos.. you most likely will not see any spots on the plecos ; but it is there.. on their gills.. that is the first place it hits plecos..
on the really rare occasion any of my fish get ick ; the only treatment i use is raising the temp to 84-86 degrees F , and treating with Aquari-Sol.....usually cured within 4 days.. but stubborn cases may take as long as 2 weeks..

no reason why you can't keep 2 platies and 2 LF ABN's in a 9 gallon tank.. as long as you have good filtration and do 30% water changes every week..


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I 2nd Loha's recommendation, the Water Temp increase will increase the Ich parasite life cycle, and the fish will handle it just fine.


----------



## swimmy (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you both!


----------

